# Katie learning to stack, 5 minute clip



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Katie learning to stack, 13 weeks


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking good, Red! I enjoyed the video a lot. Teaching a dog to stack was something I was wondering about. 

That string cheese you're using?

Haha, I lol'ed when you threw the clicker(?) at her head and she didn't even care.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

OMG!!! She was not affected at all!! haha I was trying to hold it in my mouth, and it fell and hit her right in the top of the head and she did not even flinch.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It's that hard rottie head. 

At least you know you won't have an issue with fear in regards to temperament.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It looks like you were clicking when she really leaned her front legs in to the stack with less concern as to what her back feet were doing. Am I right in observing that? Do you have to break it down into components for a pup this young?

She is adorable.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am right now clicking any standing with feet still. Also clicking any stepping out with the front feet, and keeping the back feet still when the front feet move up, and then I was working on getting her to move back from me as well. Clicking any moving up and standing with attention on the bait as well. 

Yes, it is tiny components right now, and rewarding lots of things to keep the rate of reinforcement, and therefore her interest, high.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

She's adorable! She doing wonderfull, much better then some experienced adult show dogs. I love all the vids you post, they're always so informative, thank youfor sharing them with us.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am uploading this clip to YouTube right now so that it can be viewed by anyone. Even though I have my FB settings set to everyone, people who are not members are unable to view it. I figured out how to save it so that I could upload it to YouTube. It should be live in 30 minutes or so. I will post it in a new topic when it comes up.


----------

